

Yasoon – Get your favourite app for Outlook - mnkypete
http://blog.yasoon.com/post/73598148284/yasoon-get-your-favourite-app-for-outlook

======
duiker101
I love the idea and I really want to click the download button and start
coding my interface between all the stuff that we use and outlook but I am
very wary of letting anything touch my business email. Is there any data sent
to any server? if yes, what and why?

~~~
mnkypete
Thanks!

We are trying to be transparent about that - so the following is also
mentioned in the installer wizard :)

TLDR; We are not sending any(!) data of your inbox to our servers. And we will
never do!

When you install yasoon, there is a little registration wizard at the
beginning which will register an account at our server. This is simpy to
confirm that you are the owner of your e-mail address (we are sending an
automated registration email afterwards). In addition, you can give a small
profile which will make the UI a little more user friendly (profile image,
etc.). This is also transferred to our server. However, this is completly
optional and is currently not used anywhere. We may offer some collaboration
features in the future, but this will also be opt-in to share your profile.

Besides that, we only log some serious errors which occur in our runtime, but
we never send any data of your inbox out! No e-mail data, no tasks, no
calendar items!

//Edit: In addition, the remote logging is disabled when you turn on the Dev
mode, because we are only interested in production errors.

------
skram
Any plans to support Outlook 2011 (on Mac)?

~~~
mnkypete
Hi,

I'm one of the founders of yasoon - unfortunately Microsoft does not offer any
kind of API for Outlook on Mac. This makes it quite impossible to implement
this.

In the long term we may provide something like this as an standalone app or an
extension for Apple Mail - which ironically allows plugins.

~~~
wslh
Indeed you can extend Outlook for Mac getting the objective-c classes and
methods from the application itself. Then you need to inject your plugin and
manipulate those objects.

It works in the same way than an Apple Mail plugin except that you need to do
the process injection.

~~~
mnkypete
Thanks for the tip! We will look into it for sure! By any chance, do you have
any resources on this topic available? When I researched this a while ago
there was little to none information and all sources stated that it's
impossible..

~~~
wslh
Yes, I am on vacations right now but will be back to the office on February
and can compile some resources for you.

~~~
Gmo
Hey I'm interested by some docs too if you find the time !

My address in in my profile.

~~~
wslh
I'll copy the e-mail to both.

